# Cougar in Watervilet



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

It seems there was an attack on a horse that has people guessing. At first officer Mike McGee (DNR) said it was a pack of wild dogs or coyotes that attacked the horse. But after sending in a veterinarian and digging up the horse, it was determined that it was in fact attacked by a cougar. Keep an eye out if you live in this area!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

That Cougar ain't **** unitl he eats my ex-ole POS bitch down in ole Water World?!!!!!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

And if he don' t THen I guess that proveves Cats dont eat **** !!!! heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

According to many on this site there are no Cougars in Michigan.....As I hear it telled ...there are no such things as Cougars....A myth....a fantasy....a quadramatic symbolism....a folklore....a pigment of ones infatuation....a non-existent ghostly apparation of a persons persona manifesting itself into a wishful being thru ones mind or lack thereof....( To quote a MS sportsman ) "if there are 10,000 Cougars in the forest,and no-one around to see them....do they really exist"? ne_eye: 

FIND A PLACE THAT MAKES YOU HAPPY.....AND GO THERE.....OFTEN


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow! I'm impressed. Who are these people?


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

...................................... Burma Shave ...................................

Find A Place That Makes You Happy.....and Go There.....often


----------



## lakertaker (Jan 21, 2003)

check this out, unbelivable!
www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mulelion.asp

seems like a horse could do the same???????


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Of the so called "sportsmen" on this site dont thnik that we have them in Mich.
But i can now tell everyone that they do in fact exhist. While hunting in S.W.
Mich. 2 weeks ago. I did indeed see one with my own eyes!!!

...Same day i saw Elvis in K-zoo !!!


----------

